
The world simply can’t afford China-style coronavirus lockdowns - notlukesky
https://www.scmp.com/comment/opinion/article/3077055/world-simply-cant-afford-china-style-coronavirus-lockdowns
======
ddxxdd
My next project: 1) gather SEC income statements sorted by industry, sector,
and year. 2) gather death statistics, sorted by cause and year. 3) create a
model of deaths as a function of parts of the economy shutting down. 4) create
a model of Coronavirus transmission as a function of segments of the economy
shutting down. 5) make an apples to apples comparison between the costs of
quarantine to the costs of no quarantine.

Hacker news will be hearing from me soon.

------
elijahwright
We can’t afford not to have lockdowns. The forcing function will become more
and more evident...

